# Nệm Khách Sạn – Nệm Homestay



## Dungtran (10/9/19)

Hiện nay nghành du lịch rất phát triển nên các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ hay hình thức quy mô mới đó là homestay tăng cao. Do đó, việc lựa chọn các sản phẩm trong nghành kinh doanh dịch vụ này khá quan trọng nhất là các sản phẩm về chăn drap gối nệm là sản phẩm phải chiều lòng được tất cả các khách hàng khi lưu trú tại mô hình kinh doanh nhà bạn.

Không phải bất cứ loại nệm nào cũng phù hợp với mục đích kinh doanh cho khách sạn – homestay. Nệm luôn phải đảm bảo về độ êm ái và cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho số đông người sử dụng.

Để chọn lựa đúng sản phẩm với dự án của mình cần cân nhắc nhiều yếu tố như đặc điểm cơ bản, nhược điểm, độ bền, giá bán….Dưới đây là những sản phẩm nệm tiềm năng được nhiều khách sạn lựa chọn cho dịch vụ kinh doanh của mình.





​
*Nệm lò xo*
Là sản phẩm tạo sự sang trọng, đẳng cấp và có thể xem là sản phẩm chuyên dùng cho khách sạn – homestay. Đặc tính nổi trội nhất của dòng sản phẩm này chính là độ đàn hồi lớn nhất so với tất cả các dòng nệm khác.
Hiện nay có hai loại nệm chính là nệm lò xo liên kết và nệm lò xo túi và hai sản phẩm có sự khác biệt với nhau về cấu trúc và mức giá

*Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết*
Lò xo liên kết là loại nệm có phần chịu lực chính là hệ khung lò xo liên kết. Giúp nâng đỡ và hỗ trợ toàn bộ trọng lượng nhờ vào sự liên kết giữa các lò xo đúng song song với nhau.
Phần lớp đệm gồm nhiều lớp với chất liệu đa dạng như: xơ dừa, các lớp mousse hay một số nhà sản xuất còn chần thêm lớp cao su …
Lớp vỏ bọc bên ngoài có thể là cotton hay các loại vải hỗ trợ cho sự thông thoáng bề mặt mệm bằng công nghệ vải mới 4d spacer.
Là sản phẩm có giá thành sản xuất không quá cao nhưng lại có ưu điểm là độ đàn hồi rất cao sẽ là sự lựa chọn tối ưu cho khách sạn – homestay.





​
*Nệm Lò Xo Túi*
Lò xo túi là loại nệm chịu lực chính nhờ vào hệ thống lò xo túi được đặt trong các túi vải riêng biệt nhằm đảm bảo sự làm việc độc lập giữa các lò xo. Khi co lực tác động từ trọng lượng cơ thể, từng lò xo sẽ hấp thụ lực và làm việc một cách độc lập ôm sát từng đường cong cơ thể, giúp bạn có được giấc ngủ ngon.
Là sản phẩm mang lại độ đàn hồi tối ưu và là sản phẩm có giá thành cao hơn nệm lò xo liên kết.

*Nệm Cao Su Tổng Hợp*
Thành phần chính của nệm này chính là hợp chất bao gồm polyurethane và chất kết dính cao cấp tạo nên hợp chất có trọng lượng cao và rất bền.
Là sản phẩm có độ đàn hồi tương đối vừa phải và bảo hành tương đối lớn, lên tới 10 năm, cũng là một trong những sản phẩm đáng quan tâm trong khi lựa chọn nệm cho khách sạn.

*Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo*
Chất liệu của loại nệm này chủ yếu được làm từ Polyurethane Foarm có các đặc tính đàn hồi cao như cao su thiên nhiên trong rất nhiều sản phẩm gia dụng và các ngành công nghiệp.
Nệm có độ êm ái thoải mái nhất định giống nệm cao su thiên nhiên và không gây ra hiện tượng xep lún và có độ bền cao. Thông thường nệm có bảo hành lên tới 15 năm, mang đến tính kinh tế cho chủ đầu tư khi không cần thay nệm mới trong thời gian dài.

*Bộ Chăn Drap Gối Khách Sạn*





​
Bên cạnh những tấm nệm êm ái, bộ chăn drap gối nệm cũng là món đồ không thể thiếu cho các khách sạn. Chúng không chỉ đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng và còn giúp căn phòng trở nên hiện đại có điểm nhấn hơn.
Màu trắng kết hợp với những hoa văn cộng với đường may tinh tế sẽ là một sản phẩm góp phần tạo nên giấc ngủ tuyệt vời. Một trong những sản phẩm được các khách sạn 3 sao – 5 sao lựa chọn hiện nay đó chính là gối lông vũ là sản phẩm giúp nâng tầm đẳng cấp cho những khách sạn hiện nay.

*Mua nệm kinh doanh khách sạn ở đâu?*
Tatana tự tin là nhà sản xuất cung cấp các sản phẩm nệm uy tín, chất lượng với gần 250 đại lý phân phối khắp các tỉnh thành phía Nam và các đại lý tại Miền Trung. Chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng về nệm cao su, nệm lò xo túi, nệm lò xo liên kết…và các sản phẩm hỗ trợ tốt cho giấc ngủ như chăn drap gối.
Tatana luôn có những chương trình ưu đãi và đặc biệt là được giao hàng miễn phí với bán kính 25km, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% và trả góp với lãi suất cực thấp.
Ngoài ra, Tatana nhận làm theo những kích thước mà bạn yêu thích.

Hi vọng với những thông tin, gợi ý trên sẽ giúp cho bạn có được lựa chọn phù hợp với ngành kinh doanh khách sạn nhà mình!

*TATANA*​


----------

